# Feedback on ECS cross drilled and slotted rotors?



## Berries_and_Toast (Jul 25, 2012)

Anybody have positive/negative reviews on these? Just concerned if they are good quality or am I better off spending a little more on a better brand. Any feedback would be appreciated. :thumbup::thumbup:


http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.0T/Braking/Rotors/ES2167540/


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

One set I got from them were actually Brembo rotors at one point. That was a few years ago, not sure who they're OEMing now.


----------



## Berries_and_Toast (Jul 25, 2012)

KG18t said:


> One set I got from them were actually Brembo rotors at one point. That was a few years ago, not sure who they're OEMing now.


Damn, well thanks for the info


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Here are a few customer reviews:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ed-and-drilled-rotors&highlight=geomet+rotors

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6115588-Geomet-brake-rotor-review&highlight=geomet+rotors



Andy


----------



## Berries_and_Toast (Jul 25, 2012)

ECS Tuning said:


> Here are a few customer reviews:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ed-and-drilled-rotors&highlight=geomet+rotors
> 
> ...


Thank you sir, I'll prolly purchase them soon :thumbup:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Berries_and_Toast said:


> Anybody have positive/negative reviews on these? Just concerned if they are good quality or am I better off spending a little more on a better brand. Any feedback would be appreciated. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.0T/Braking/Rotors/ES2167540/


they are fine for looks.

for performance.... go with a regular rotor and spend the money on better pads and flushing your brake lines


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Berries_and_Toast said:


> Thank you sir, I'll prolly purchase them soon :thumbup:


No problem, looking forward to your order! 


Andy


----------

